# New Datasheets on GW



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know if anyones noticed these yet but GW have updated their apoc datasheets.

Tau Pathfinder Long Range Infiltration
BA Lucifer Armoured Force
Ork Evil Eye Stompa
Emperor Battle Titan ( already posted this one in apocalypse it puts the new baneblade variants and stompas to shame.)
Eldar Shadow Walker Formation
Dark Eldar Karnival of Pain
CSM Doomsday Device
Nid Screamer Killer Brood
Necron Shroudweaver
IG Banehammer
IG Banesword
IG Shadowsword
IG Stormlord
IG Doomhammer
IG Stormsword

Turned the raw links into something people can better read -G


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy crap... GW actually gave DE one... 

And I am totally building a doomsday devise!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

oooh hell yeah, that doomsday device is making it's way into my force :grin:

I'll be demanding free beer left right and centre...


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm very interested in that Tau 'Mirage' formation. Stealth optimised Devilfish... hhmmm....

Lol at the quote on the datasheet... "Uh? Boss? What's da red dots on the side of da wagon? They don't clean easy."


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Worst Ork Quote ever! Orks never clean! 


And the Tau one is nasty, you can get a LOT of market lights in an Apok game...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm taking four doomsday devices in the next 2000 point apoc game. I'll have them screened by some well placed lashing princes.
"Let's play with the device *lash*"
"I dun wanna play wid no devoice!"

Oh woah woah woah. Wait. Not only does this force me to become Doctor Claw from inspector gadget I have to roll a six on turn one, five on turn two, or four on turn three to see if the damn thing does anything at all?

How is that four hundred points? I see that it's potential isn't bad, but it doesn't seem up to snuff with the other apoc stuff.

Great, another wacky chaos thing that doesn't work most of the time. We really needed those.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> Worst Ork Quote ever! Orks never clean!...


It really doesnt say if its a grot talking tho, and Grots do clean to avoid beatings


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I liked the Doomsday Device, but I agree its use is going to be hit or miss. It seems more like an Ork device than a Chaos one though.

Karnival of Pain is a little _meh_. The benefit is nice, and the extra points are nice and low too; DE have so little as far as formations are concerned that it'll probably end up being used, but it still seems like a minimum effort, minimum thought, half assed production.

The Necron Shroudweaver war cell is a little better, but not much. Requires a huge point investment (which is fine if you are already planning on playing those units) but a 12" leadership test, night fighting rules and a marginal strategic asset for an additional *200* points ? ? ? On the face of it, it seems very high, especially once you compare to what the same number of points will get for other formations. I'll have to play test it to see if it's as bad as I suspect it will be.

On the other hand, the Eldar Shadowwalker War Host is excellent. Small point, good but not overwhelming advantage. I like it a lot.

My favorite is probably the Tau Long Range Infiltration Unit though. I like the idea, the points are about right for the benefit and the whole formation feels right for the Tau.


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

This is somewhat but not entirely related, Have you guys seen in the GW store section of the website, They've started posting the stat line for the model on its page. Strength, Toughness, Wounds, everything but the weapon profile, point cost, and wargear. This might not be anything new but I just noticed it the other day and this reminded me of that.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Evil Eye in Da Sky is like a land-based Aircraft carrier. I love the supa-gatla; only tho orks would fire until all ammunition is gone.:victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with Daneel, the Dark Eldar one is a bit shit. Almost as if they realised that they had given no love to Dark Eldar with the Apocalypse Reload, and the numerous other Datasheets that have been released (they have, what? 2?), so they threw that in there.

So that makes 3 (!) For the Dark Eldar. All of which are the bollocks. And not the Dogs version, either.

Still, I'm liking that Magma Cannon. 60" Str 10 Ap1, with Lascannons and Heavy Flamers, capacity for 20, and 10 can fire from the top?

I spy that being used with a Terminator Unit. Especially considering it counts as Open Topped!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

A sheet for the Emperor Battle Titan! I wondered if they'd ever do one.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

That emperor battle titan is just ridiculous... good though 

I'm liking the armoured task force a lot, that looks great


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

I like the looks of the Lucifer Aremoured Task Force.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

deep striking Land Raiders!!! WTF! FTW!!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Sloan13 said:


> I like the looks of the Lucifer Aremoured Task Force.





admiraldick said:


> deep striking Land Raiders!!! WTF! FTW!!


Oh hell yes. I don't play BA, but I am really happy to see these guys feel the love. I mean, how can you go wrong with deepstriking, fast land raiders?



maddermax said:


> oooh hell yeah, that doomsday device is making it's way into my force :grin:
> 
> I'll be demanding free beer left right and centre...


"I demand... Taco Bell! Bring me Taco Bell, or I shall destroy you all!"

Oh, I may just have to model a bald Chaos Lord in a Mao Suit with a white cat, just so I can feel right using a doomsday device. Maybe give him a little chair.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The Titan is just ..........................ow (an evil mind could make 6 D shots with the 10 template and that be just the carapace!!)
I would be tempted with a doomsday device but it wouldn't be "Imperialie"


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about the whole 'Titan' idea. I mean don't get me wrong large models like that are freaking awesome and its defiantly fun to watch their path of destruction and not to mention I have seen some great regular game scenarios require the players to not only fight each other but the various titans as well. The problem I have with them is they are costly and most people don't care to drop that much cash on a large chunk of plastic (beautifully made hunk of plastic). This now imposes a problem in tournaments. For example my local GW store has a 2's tournament coming up and its apoc. size. The rules are each player has 1500 points to work with so combined all teams will have 3,000 point forces. Me and my partner are playing Guard / Chaos we are running Warhound Titan (Me) 2 squads of Bezerkers (Me) 2 DP's (me) my partner is taking 2 banblades and a bunch of long ranged template weapons. other teams are scrambling to get 1 titan amongst 2 people. I love the Concept but in most cases they do not seem to work.

My thoughts anyway.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

CamTheApostle said:


> Oh hell yes. I don't play BA, but I am really happy to see these guys feel the love. I mean, how can you go wrong with deepstriking, fast land raiders?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Model the Device as a "Laser" with Space Marine Commander Bond Strapped to it....


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

You can fit an ENTIRE FUCKING ARMY IN THAT THINGS FEET. AWESOME.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

I have got to make me a Nurgle Doomsday Device


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

A little understood piece of darkage technology as a doomsday device... I'm totally going to make an antique television or a refrigerator to count as a doomsday device!


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I honestly dont like the new baneblade variants. For one thing I think that they will become more commonplace than the baneblade simply cause their is more in the box which wouldnt fit the background and anything that leads to the massive proliferation of Strength D will just be annoying as hell. In addition it seems like the bulk of them are just made up so that they can justify having them in the box without doing anything really different from one of the existing tanks. Every one of them has a match in the list of Baneblade, Shadowsword, Stormblade, Hellhammer with possibly the exception of the transport. Literally all they did was put new names on annoying vehicles.

I wish they would do some smaller scale stuff for marines though. Most of what we got in reload is rules for formations that would cost over 1000 of dollars to collect.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Triangulum said:


> I honestly dont like the new baneblade variants. For one thing I think that they will become more commonplace than the baneblade simply cause their is more in the box which wouldnt fit the background and anything that leads to the massive proliferation of Strength D will just be annoying as hell. In addition it seems like the bulk of them are just made up so that they can justify having them in the box without doing anything really different from one of the existing tanks. Every one of them has a match in the list of Baneblade, Shadowsword, Stormblade, Hellhammer with possibly the exception of the transport. Literally all they did was put new names on annoying vehicles.
> 
> I wish they would do some smaller scale stuff for marines though. Most of what we got in reload is rules for formations that would cost over 1000 of dollars to collect.


Considering Marines already get more then half the updates and new models per edition I don't think they should get anything at all. And Guard need something new, yes there all just minor differences between them, but there different.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The evil eye stompa is...really crappy.

Think about it. You can fit 6 deffkoptas inside a regular or big mek stompa, and 10 into a klawstompa, and they can all launch at once (if the same unit) and don;t have to make DT tests.

Whoever thought of that half assed copta gimmick really needed to read the apocalypse transport rules.

Aside from the spotter rule (meh, reroll on a 2+ to hit?) and a couple extra grot bombs, it;s really nothing special. Also they got the Supa Gattler stats wrong.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> I honestly dont like the new baneblade variants. For one thing I think that they will become more commonplace than the baneblade simply cause their is more in the box which wouldnt fit the background and anything that leads to the massive proliferation of Strength D will just be annoying as hell. In addition it seems like the bulk of them are just made up so that they can justify having them in the box without doing anything really different from one of the existing tanks. Every one of them has a match in the list of Baneblade, Shadowsword, Stormblade, Hellhammer with possibly the exception of the transport. Literally all they did was put new names on annoying vehicles.


Meh... each to their own, mate. 

I agree that GW seems to be pulling this shit out of their tail-pipes. I mean, where are the Stormblades and the Stormhammers? Those are in Epic. Was the Hellhammer?

However, I still like these new things. They are interesting alternatives and will add variety to the super-heavy tanks out there. As for fluff, this is Warhammer 40K here. There are about a bujillion different varients on the toothbrush. The Aquila pattern toothbrush may be the most popular and common, but its a big universe.



Triangulum said:


> I wish they would do some smaller scale stuff for marines though. Most of what we got in reload is rules for formations that would cost over 1000 of dollars to collect.


Yeah... because the Masters of the Chapters and Marius Calgar's formation aren't small scale, very cost-efficient for free assets, and completely exclusive to marines. And 'small scale' seems completely counter to the very concept of apocalypse. 

 :laugh:

If you don't like em, make your own. Make it "Triangulum's Custom Marine Formation, because he doesn't think there are enough", and put in it whatever you want. We have this rather long and well loved thread dedicated to that sorta stuff. 

Marines need more love and attention like the Sahara needs sand.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Galahad said:


> The evil eye stompa is...really crappy.
> 
> Think about it. You can fit 6 deffkoptas inside a regular or big mek stompa, and 10 into a klawstompa, and they can all launch at once (if the same unit) and don;t have to make DT tests.
> 
> ...




I wasn't aware you could put jetbikes inside transports period. This would make me very interested and happy. Do you have a reference showing you can do this? Other than the current Datafax that specifically indicates it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Creon said:


> I wasn't aware you could put jetbikes inside transports period. This would make me very interested and happy. Do you have a reference showing you can do this? Other than the current Datafax that specifically indicates it.


The Apocalypse book itself shows in the back that pretty much anything can be transported bar other super heavy vehicles. Non-infantry units can only be transported by super heavy transports, though. So no need to worry about a Dreadnought cramming himself into a Rhino or something.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> The Apocalypse book itself shows in the back that pretty much anything can be transported bar other super heavy vehicles. Non-infantry units can only be transported by super heavy transports, though. So no need to worry about a Dreadnought cramming himself into a Rhino or something.


Well, Drat. No superheavy Eldar Transports. That precludes the Guardian Jetbike Strike Force. 

Though a Swarm of DethCoptas coming from the Ork Submerible is...intriguiging.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

p198 of Apocalypse (near the back cover), right above the allies matrix.

Unless otherwise specified, super-heavy transports can carry almost anything. The chart shows how many normal infantry models it costs to carry a model of a given type

Infantry (25mm round base), Artillery (crew) = 1
Infantry (larger than 25mm round base), Jump Infantry = 2
Cavalry/Beast, Bike/Jetbike = 3
Artillery (gun) = 5
Monstrous Creature, Walker = 10
Other Vehicles = N/A unless specified


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> So no need to worry about a Dreadnought cramming himself into a Rhino or something.


I had this idea once for a flatbed Rhino conversion, so the poor dreads didn't get left behind, waddling along on their stubby little legs.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Back in 2nd you could pop the top hatches on the rhino and transport a dread, but the rhino counted as open topped


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Back in 2nd you could pop the top hatches on the rhino and transport a dread, but the rhino counted as open topped


Just use Pods. No self-respecting Marine needs to MOVE once emplaced! I mean really!

I'd love to see a Datasheet on "Space Marine Transport and Recovery Company"

Flat-bed Rhinos, Predator Recovery Vehicles, Rhino Bridgers, Land Raider Scout support Transports.....

Been Playing too Much Flames of War, I admit it.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Woo! Emperor Class Titan! Hooray for 6 Volcano Cannons and 2 Vengeance Cannons! Three cheers for cheese!


----------

